# What kind of boat is this?



## jrice345 (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks line an Avon to me.


----------



## bgarnick (Nov 16, 2006)

Definitely an Avon which used great quality hypalon fabric.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Avon -- right down to the little brackets on the stern for a motor mount.

If that's a picture of the actual boat, looks like you got a gem.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Avon, It is worth at least 15K


----------



## kbirdrescue (Dec 14, 2021)

More specifically, it looks like an Avon Scout. Great boats!


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Mid to late 1980s Avon Adventurer (14') is my guess. There may be a serial number punched into a piece of fabric glued to a tube near the floor, normally in the back. The last couple digits of the serial number is the year of manufacturing.


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

Agreed. 14’ Avon Adventurer. DuPont Hypalon fabric construction. Looks like mid to late 80’s or early 1990s construction.


----------



## striper42 (Mar 12, 2015)

Yup, that's the actual boat. Thanks for responses. Have some patches I need to clean up but in good shape overall.


----------



## mm1234 (Jul 11, 2019)

kbirdrescue said:


> More specifically, it looks like an Avon Scout. Great boats!


I agree this looks like a scout vs an adventurer. Do you know how long it is? 12ft? 14ft?


----------



## striper42 (Mar 12, 2015)

It was sold as 12' and it definitely seems smaller than my old 14' Achilles but I seem to remember measuring it last summer and it was bigger, 12'6" or 13'. Maybe I'm measuring the length wrong? Is it just standard end-to-end?


----------



## mm1234 (Jul 11, 2019)

striper42 said:


> It was sold as 12' and it definitely seems smaller than my old 14' Achilles but I seem to remember measuring it last summer and it was bigger, 12'6" or 13'. Maybe I'm measuring the length wrong? Is it just standard end-to-end?


It looks like a scout (12') vs the adventurer (14'). I don't know if they are exactly 12' and 14' but it doesn't really matter. It's a scout. That is a HOT commodity. I assume it is self-bailing? Man o man you are lucky with that one. If you ever want to get rid of it, let me know I would happily take it off your hands!!


----------



## striper42 (Mar 12, 2015)

It is NOT self-bailing unfortunately, bucket boat.


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

They are still some of better boats if they’ve been taken care of. Avon made some quality products


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)

I have a 1986 Avon Adventure that looks identical other than the length. I'm betting your boat is a 1986 to 1988 either Scout or Drifter model.

Hypalon fabric.


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

mm1234 said:


> I agree this looks like a scout vs an adventurer. Do you know how long it is? 12ft? 14ft?


Scout is 2’ shorter, had more rocker and only one thwart, not two.


----------



## mm1234 (Jul 11, 2019)

Sawatch Rescue said:


> Scout is 2’ shorter, had more rocker and only one thwart, not two.


I'm pretty sure Scouts had at least 2 thwarts. Adventurers have 3. I have an Adventurer and it has 3 thwarts. And we used to rock Scouts when I started out guiding and we could definitely fit a four load since it had 2 thwarts. The only boat I've seen with one thwart is the mini-mes that are like 9ft. Everything else has at least 2 thwarts. You're right about the rocker though, scouts have more rocker. So do the Avon Explorers.


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

mm1234 said:


> I'm pretty sure Scouts had at least 2 thwarts. Adventurers have 3. I have an Adventurer and it has 3 thwarts. And we used to rock Scouts when I started out guiding and we could definitely fit a four load since it had 2 thwarts. The only boat I've seen with one thwart is the mini-mes that are like 9ft. Everything else has at least 2 thwarts. You're right about the rocker though, scouts have more rocker. So do the Avon Explorers.


The older Adventurers had two thwarts. My 93 and 96 Adventurers have two. Here's one from the 80's: 14’ Avon Adventurer for Sale - $750 (SF Bay Area, CA)


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

mm1234 said:


> I'm pretty sure Scouts had at least 2 thwarts. Adventurers have 3. I have an Adventurer and it has 3 thwarts. And we used to rock Scouts when I started out guiding and we could definitely fit a four load since it had 2 thwarts. The only boat I've seen with one thwart is the mini-mes that are like 9ft. Everything else has at least 2 thwarts. You're right about the rocker though, scouts have more rocker. So do the Avon Explorers.


There were literally hundreds of 12’ Avon Scouts with one thwart - that was the original spec and was a staple of commercial outfitters running four loads on self guided trips on the Lower Yough through the 80s and 99s (Whitewater Adventurers in Ohiopyle for one example).

There are plenty of 12’ rafts with only on thwart - it’s definitely not that unusual.

The 14’ Adventurer again came standard with two thwarts but a third could be added.

The above raft is definitely not a Scout.


----------



## SouthwestRobyn (10 mo ago)

Purchased from (now) Northwest Outward Bound School? Previously known as Pacific Crest Outward Bound. If so...I HAVE PADDLED THAT BOAT!


----------



## kbirdrescue (Dec 14, 2021)

Sawatch Rescue said:


> Scout is 2’ shorter, had more rocker and only one thwart, not two.


Scouts had two thwarts...I ran Scouts on the Franklin River in Tasmania. Paddle boats with 3, or 4 passengers and myself. !0 day drips through remote SW tazzzie. ,They were bucket boats and handle class IV very nicely. Of course durable as any Avon is, super sporty to operate even with the entire middle compartment loaded with 10 day worth of gear. Ill try and find a picture to post


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

kbirdrescue said:


> Scouts had two thwarts...I ran Scouts on the Franklin River in Tasmania. Paddle boats with 3, or 4 passengers and myself. !0 day drips through remote SW tazzzie. ,They were bucket boats and handle class IV very nicely. Of course durable as any Avon is, super sporty to operate even with the entire middle compartment loaded with 10 day worth of gear. Ill try and find a picture to post


Some did. Many didn’t. As mentioned, there are plenty of 1 thwart, 12’ Scouts out there. The second thwart was an option.

That all being said, the photo from the OP isn’t a Scout.


----------

